# trailer mod.



## tincansailor (Jul 8, 2009)

I have a trailer that came with the 14' Alumacraft jon boat and I have a hard time getting the boat back on it from the water. I have added some bunk style guide ons that I hope will help keep the boat from going sideways while trying to get back on the trailer. I have not completely finished them yet and want to post some pictures when I do.


----------



## russ010 (Jul 8, 2009)

it's amazing what those will do for you... I had a hard time with my 1236 because it didn't have bunk guides. But I put slick bunks on it and didn't have to go as deep in the water to load the boat, so it helped.

With my new boat (1546), I have the side bunks, and it can still be a little annoying to get just right, but when you figure out how far to back the trailer in and be able to load, it will make night and day difference.

Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## tincansailor (Jul 11, 2009)

here are a couple of pics. of the finished guide-ons.


----------



## tincansailor (Jul 11, 2009)

here's another


----------



## tincansailor (Jul 11, 2009)

used 1" angle iron and positioned it for clearance when boat on trailer. I have yet to get to the water and only hope that this setup will help get the boat on the trailer a lot better. Here's one with the boat on the trailer.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jul 11, 2009)

Does having the bunks that wide give you any problems?


----------



## tincansailor (Jul 11, 2009)

I have yet to try it out. Without the boat on the trailer they look pretty wide but there is only about 2" of clearance on each side of boat so I hope that it will not be too narrow and I can get boat started onto the trailer. It may be too narrow to do that without making a perfect approach. We'll see. Hope to try it out real soon.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jul 11, 2009)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> Does having the bunks that wide give you any problems?


I mean the bottom bunks. They look like they are at the very edges of the floor.


----------



## ben2go (Jul 11, 2009)

Bottom bunks do need to be moved in a little and lowered some.I would just bolt them flat to the trailer frame.


----------



## tincansailor (Jul 12, 2009)

Yeah, the bottom bunks do give me some problems getting the boat on the trailer. I got to thinking about it as a result of you guys mentioning it so I went out and adjusted them this morning. Moved them closer to the center of the trailer. This is how they look now. Still have not put it in the water to see what it does. What do you guys think? Look better?


----------

